

There’s a vampire squid in your neighborhood playground - evadora
https://medium.com/@jase/there-s-a-vampire-squid-in-your-neighborhood-playground-d726e8b6d5c9

======
joohae
This is such an insightful write-up! If you want to read more about this issue
there's a whole lot more @
[http://www.neighborly.com](http://www.neighborly.com) and
[http://blog.neighborly.com](http://blog.neighborly.com)

------
Benjamin8
Vampire squid. reference to Matt Taibbi's article in rollingstone about
Goldman sacks bankers.

~~~
rodrigod
[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-great-
american...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-great-american-
bubble-machine-20100405)

